# Hey Cham, speaking of Flat Coats...



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Have I missed an update and new pics of your beauty queen????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bump!  I'd love some new pics!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't see her posting all that much.. you may want to shoot her a PM


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*Raine*

Thanks guys, I havent been on much because its hard to sit at the computer with my knee, and which my knee is recovering, my camera needed to shipped out for repair also... This are some of my favorites of the ones taken before the camera needed repair.

I'm really not convinced she is an FCR/GR... I strongly suspect she may be at least 50% border collie. You should see her herd poor Mitch around the house... 

I got the camera back today, so I can go back to playing. she is so hard to photograph because of being all black and her dark chocolate brown eyes...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

she is beautiful. i'm not sure she likes being photographed, i think she's giving you the eye....lol

beth, moose and angel


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She's beautiful. I remember you mentioning her, but don't think I'd seen her pic before.

Hope your knee is coming along. Dad had his replaced on Sept 28th and was walking without a walker or cane within the first week, though they strongly suggested he use one or the other. He went to PT 3 days a week and exercised at home on the tween days. By his 4 week post op he had his bend nearly back to normal and the leg a 0* when straight. Getting the leg straight was the hardest work. We used bags of rice on top of the weights to get up to 10 lbs...with no pillow or support under the knee, just air. He did this a couple times a day. It hurt, but it helped. Another trick is to lay on the bed, on your stomach, and hang your leg off the bed (knee off the bed) with a shoe on. Gravity does the rest.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww she is gorgoeus and looks very happy to snuggle and have the good life. She does have a BC look!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Raine*

RAINE is absolutely stunning!!!
DON'T Flat Coats do herding,too?

I think she looks Flattie, but I sure am no expert!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Some new photos:

I just got my camera back with some new pix of Raine, miracle girl. The picture of Raine kissing me was right after I yelled because she hit my bad knee while jumping on the couch. So she leaned over to kiss me...
W
She is the sweetest,most loving dog...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know dog breeds at all so I have no opinion on her breed, but she is gorgeous.
I love this picture!!! You couldn't ask for a more attentive or better looking crew.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a pretty girl!! I love the pic of your three all looking up at you (and a treat possibly lol)


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

hi,,,, 
its very hard to tell... I guess i would wonder what her weight is... in order to be able to answer your questions...I often think of my flat coats as border collies without hte work ethic... what we do see however is alot of lab/goldens and lab/border collies.... that are identified as flat coats by the shelter... surprisingly to me this pup does look surprisingly flat coat'ish..... but the backskull looks a bit more golden ish.... i think if you were seeing a fcr/golden or lab/golden mix you would probably see a girl bout 50-55 lbs... and with a border collie probably quite a bit smaller around 40ish..... 
one other thing that you want to notice is how much undercoat you have... flat coats don't have undercoat so I would wonder about that... 

I would love to see a full body shot and then a face forward shot tocheck out the eyes and ear set and I might be able to tell you more 

however.... she is beautiful and I am glad that she has found a wonderful home


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I just love FC's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, what a beautiful girl! I have a suspected flat coat cross too...though the rescue group I adopted him from had him listed as a golden/husky/shepherd cross. I think my guy is a little sturdier than most flat coated retrievers, but I am for sure no expert. He's approx 13 months and 70 lbs. Absolutely NO undercoat. Here's a pic or two (If i can figure out how to attach).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Raine is so gorgeous!!! jUST LOVE HER!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Wow, what a beautiful girl! I have a suspected flat coat cross too...though the rescue group I adopted him from had him listed as a golden/husky/shepherd cross. I think my guy is a little sturdier than most flat coated retrievers, but I am for sure no expert. He's approx 13 months and 70 lbs. Absolutely NO undercoat. Here's a pic or two (If i can figure out how to attach).


 
A Golden/Husky/Shepard x????? Sometimes I wonder about these people. 
Ranger looks just like Raine's twin brother except he is much bigger. Raine is only about 50 lbs now. She was 48 lbs when I got in October, and she shorter than my GR's. Rangers tail is very much like Raine's excepts hers Looks like a big furry, fuzzy question mark, curled over her back. I do have to get the photos taken so Shalva can take a look at them. 

Ranger is quite the hunk tho... Congratulations


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Shalva said:


> hi,,,,
> its very hard to tell... I guess i would wonder what her weight is... in order to be able to answer your questions...I often think of my flat coats as border collies without hte work ethic... what we do see however is alot of lab/goldens and lab/border collies.... that are identified as flat coats by the shelter... surprisingly to me this pup does look surprisingly flat coat'ish..... but the backskull looks a bit more golden ish.... i think if you were seeing a fcr/golden or lab/golden mix you would probably see a girl bout 50-55 lbs... and with a border collie probably quite a bit smaller around 40ish.....
> one other thing that you want to notice is how much undercoat you have... flat coats don't have undercoat so I would wonder about that...
> 
> ...


 
Raine actually is exactly 50 lbs, and is an inch or two shorter in height than either Hailey or Mitch. I wouldn't say she is double coated, but it does seem somewhat thick, thicker than Mitch, but not as thick as Hailey. She does have a white blaze on her chest, and little bits of white, a bit under her lower lip, and on the soles of her feet. Her tail is a bit odd tho. A constant curl, it will not straighten out, and stops abruptly, almost like it had been damaged at one point. The vet really couldnt say. Her ears are on the short side also...will not cover her eyes if pulled forward. If the pix aren't good enough let me know and will try again. LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Nancy, she is such a cutie.. I love her curly tail


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Nancy, she is such a cutie.. I love her curly tail


 
And it wags constantly. All you have to is look at her, never mind speak to her!!!! LOL


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Wow, what a beautiful girl! I have a suspected flat coat cross too...though the rescue group I adopted him from had him listed as a golden/husky/shepherd cross. I think my guy is a little sturdier than most flat coated retrievers, but I am for sure no expert. He's approx 13 months and 70 lbs. Absolutely NO undercoat. Here's a pic or two (If i can figure out how to attach).


Looks like a flattie to me. There is a woman I see at the park all the time that adopted what they said was a a lab/GR X and the baby is black. Flattie for sure. Doesn't matter but they are beautiful dogs.


----------

